# Happy with soap, lost their scents ):



## Cindy2428 (Dec 10, 2014)

Went crazy with the curls - just too much fun to make. 2% EO/FO blends. Scent is pretty much gone. Anyone know the max % you can add to SFIC bases? - (This is taking IFRA recommendations into account)


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know the answer to your question, but just wanted to say that your soaps look awesome!


 IrishLass


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks IrishLass. I need to work on my air pockets, but I love colors in M&P. Now to figure them out in CP!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 10, 2014)

Those look really cool.


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 12, 2014)

Those look gorgeous.
Keep it at 2%. Also, scent the main soap base [whether white or clear] as that's the part that needs to have the aroma. When I made soap curls I didn't even bother scenting them.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 12, 2014)

Cindy, those are so pretty! I especially love the last one(4th pic)! Great job!!


----------



## hud (Dec 12, 2014)

Wonderful soap Cindy. 
Great Job.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. Lisa - great advice. Looking back over my notes I was short on EO/FO on my soap base. I'm going to try AromaFix. Ellacho, your kind words mean a great deal to me. I am always so amazed with your soaps.


----------



## Ankh (Dec 13, 2014)

those soaps look so pretty.... great work.:clap:


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome curls. Personally, I'd nix the scent on the curls and add it to my base soap that you intend to put the inserts into. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Daryl. Lesson learned. I went ahead and labeled, shrink wrapped everything for practice. I will probably make confetti soap with it down the road. I learn new things every day and I always remember the harder lessons best.


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow, gorgeous! :clap:


----------

